# Power Point fades



## futurecm21 (Nov 23, 2009)

Does anyone know if their is a way to slow down the transition time between slides in power point? 

As in from the time that someone pushes the advance key, can slides be changed so that they transistion more slowly or cross fade? 

Thanks!







futurecm21


----------



## philhaney (Nov 23, 2009)

In PowerPoint 2003:

1. Switch to Slide Sorter view (*View | Slide Sorter* *).

* This means click on "View" on the menu bar, and then click on "Slide Sorter."

2. Select the slides you want to cross fade, or fade in. To select several contiguous slides, click on the first slide, hold down the shift key and click the last slide. To select several slides that are not next to each other, select the first slide, then hold down the control (Ctrl) key and select the other slides.

3. Click on *Slide Show | Slide Transition...*.

4. In the "Apply to selected slides:" section, click "fade smoothly" (you may have to scroll down) to cross-fade slides, or "Fade Through Black" to have the current slide fade to black before the next slide fades in.

5. In the "Modify Transition" section, click the down arrow in the "Speed" combo-box and select "Slow".

6. Make sure the "On Mouse Click" box is checked in the "Advance Slide" section.

7. Switch to Slide Show view (*View | Slide Show*) or press F5 to try it out...


----------



## futurecm21 (Nov 24, 2009)

Wow I can't believe I missed that much. Thank you so much!

Now that I am there, is there a way to specifically dictate the number of seconds it takes for that slow fade to take place?

If not what program would you recommend putting slides into in order to do so?


----------



## philhaney (Nov 24, 2009)

futurecm21 said:


> Wow I can't believe I missed that much. Thank you so much!



You're welcome. And don't worry, no one can know all the features of a PowerPoint sized software package (including the developers).


futurecm21 said:


> Now that I am there, is there a way to specifically dictate the number of seconds it takes for that slow fade to take place?
> 
> If not what program would you recommend putting slides into in order to do so?



As far as I have been able to determine, there isn't.

We use a program at church called SongShow.

On the up side it lets you do more than you can with PowerPoint, including setting the transition (fade) time between slides.

On the down side it is designed for houses of worship, so if you are not doing a show in church (i.e. projecting the words for the worship songs the congregation is singing) there are a lot of features you won't use. SongShow will import PowerPoint presentations and run them for you, but if you already have PowerPpoint, why bother (it's like adding another layer of abstraction, as we programmers are wont to say ) We do our hymns with SongShow and the Pastor's sermon with PowerPoint.

The big downside is the annual subscription renewal ($299.95 for a Basic license). With PowerPoint, you pay for the software once.


----------

